
Lethal heat waves in India is expected to increase between 2018 and 2050 - mv9
https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/mckinsey/business%20functions/sustainability/our%20insights/climate%20risk%20and%20response%20physical%20hazards%20and%20socioeconomic%20impacts/mgi-climate-risk-and-response-vf.ashx
======
rolph
this is a link to a PDF take all required precautions

